# [KDE] Problemas con Nvidia-drivers 270.x.x Kde no inicia.

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas!

Les cuento que tengo problemas con el ultimo driver de Nvidia propietario. Cuando compilo la rama 270 de este driver kde se queda colgado. 

Aca el log de kdm:

```
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

klauncher(1881) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(1875)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

```

Aclaro que no tengo Hal, que consolekit esta en el inicio.

La solucion que encontre en un foro de gentoo es bajar a la version de nvidia 260 y ahi todo funciona. Aca esta el link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-854653-start-0.html (tambien ahi esta el link de los bugs que se abrieron)

Ahora, cambiaron las versiones de xorg-server y xorg-drivers, el problema continua. Ambas versiones son las 1.10.x, las compile y el nuevo driver de nvidia, todo sigue igual, incluso no tuve mouse. Volvi a nvidia 260, xorg 1.9 y anda como antes. 

Quisiera poder usar el ultimo driver que se que se logro cierta mejora en el rendimiento.

Alguna idea? 

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## pelelademadera

no recuerdo si llegue a usar ese driver especificamente, porque vendi mi vga hace 15 dias, una 9800gtx+, pero personalmente no tuve ningun problema 

no sera incompatible con el kernel que estas usando?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Es posible, no habia pensado en eso. Mi kernel es el 2.6.35-r8

----------

